# Lost my sleeping bags and dry bag on WestWater 4/24



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

hey all, i lost 4 sleeping bags all packed in a blue dry bag on WestWater this past weekend (4/24). I have my name on the dry bag and my home phone number (Trevor Metzger 303.499.3029) If you have them or know someone who might please give me a call 720-641-4164 (cell).
Thanks! -trev


----------



## dumbassyouleftyourstuffat (Apr 27, 2004)

*I think someone is selling your shit on the Gear Swap page*

By the looks of the replies. No one wants it. Probably due to the mass quantities of gay porn and sticky substances.


----------



## Chillyh20 (Apr 27, 2004)

*You're Kidding Right?*

You didn't actually leave an entire dry bag with all your shit...did you? WOW!


----------

